
AT&T gave FCC false broadband-coverage data in parts of 20 states - caution
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2020/04/att-gave-fcc-false-broadband-coverage-data-in-parts-of-20-states/
======
milkytron
> The FCC recently found that Verizon, T-Mobile, and US Cellular exaggerated
> their 4G cellular coverage in official filings. But the carriers faced no
> punishment even though the FCC said it would issue an advisory to industry
> members reminding them "of the penalties associated with filings that
> violate federal law."

No penalties... what is to discourage companies from lying about their
coverage? Or lying about what coverage they have deployed to receive federal
funding?

We'll see if AT&T gets punished for lying about serving these 3,600 census
blocks, but I'd be willing to place bets that they don't.

